# 5 rabbits? NO WAY!



## bellapsyd (Jun 23, 2008)

Check back in a few hours and be prepared to meet: Chester, Sarafina, Lexi, Raphael, and Bella.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 23, 2008)

Love the title!

Can't wait!:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:...:biggrin2:


----------



## bellapsyd (Jun 23, 2008)

actually- I'm going to go to bed for the night (2 AM here), but here's a teaser of who you'll meet tomorrow:









Bella, Sarafina, Lexi, Chester, Raphael


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm already in love...:inlove:x 5!

Change that background and do our National Bunnies 4th of July Contest, yours would be so great!inkbouce:

Post the photo in our Photo Philes section of the forum, it's apinned topic, at the very top.

WhooHoo!


----------



## trailsend (Jun 23, 2008)

Cute! How on earth did you get them all to sit still? LOL.


----------



## bellapsyd (Jun 24, 2008)

Chester here. My mom want's to apologize for being so SLOW at getting this thing up and running. She has had too much to do with work the last few days. She says she is going to try (again) to get it up tonight!


----------



## bunbunluv (Jun 24, 2008)

They're all so adorable! 

And it looks like Serafina is saying "Can you guys believe we're being forced to do this photoshoot?" and Raphael is saying "Just shush and smile for the camera!" :biggrin2:


----------



## Alexah (Jun 24, 2008)

OMG! That picture just made my day. I have a feeling that this is going to be one blog that I'm completely addicted to. So cute! 

How in the world did you get them all to sit still long enough to snap a picture?! My guys would all be fighting and causing a ruckus within half a second. Even treats don't work to keep mine in one place.

I need more! Chester, go tell your mommy to hurry it up! Pronto!

:heartbeat:They're all so adorable I think it might actually make me sick :nod.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Jun 24, 2008)

:shock:This is such a tease!! :faint:

Can't wait for more pics of the outrageously cute 5!!! :inlove:


----------



## bellapsyd (Jun 25, 2008)

*#1

*Hi everyone! My name is Chester. 











My mom (Catherine) allowed me to introduce myselffirst. Well, not really ALLOWED. See, I'm KING of the household, Big Bunny on Top, Macho Man, King Tut, the BEST. Get it?

Anyways- this post is for you to get to know and meet me (arenât you honored?). Liiiiike I said, my name is Chester; short for Cestaro (Italian). Iâm often called Chessie (I get a complex from that one) and Chess.

Mom adopted me way back in â03. She did it the âbadâ way. Before she knew all about my bunnies plight for good homes. Anyways (tangent), she was half way through college then and decided she wanted a pet bunny. So whatâd she do? She picked up the Tribune and found an ad advertising baby bunnies for $10. (Donât worry- I am worth WAY more than that- I just wanted to get the heck outta that place).








_I was the cutest baby wasn't I?_


In the middle of the night mom drove many hours from her college to pick me up. See, this is where me and momâs stories differ. She claims she picked me out because I ran right up to her; what really happened is that I saw how easily manipulated she could be by my adorable cuteness and chose HER. The lady told my mom that I would have been the perfect show bunny, but I had that white mark on my nose. She called it a flaw!!! Mom says it is what made me stand out! Well, that night, me and my brother ^Frankie^ (his name is in wings because he went to the Rainbow Bridge earlier this year and is now an angel) came home with mom.






_Me and my brother ^Frankie^_


Well, now I am a MAN (4 years old!- my birthday is September 7, 2003- DONâT FORGET). Overtime I have taught mommy many many things about bunnies and caring for us. I must say, I have taught her well. She is now an advocate for bunnies, volunteers at a shelter and provides talks. Sheâs soon to be pursuing some additional psychology thing after her doctorate- something about pet bereavement? You can meet her in another post. For now, this is all about me baby!

I was very sad when my brother left me this October (even though he challenged my authority a few years ago and sent me to the ER with an eye abrasion!). Mom adopted my new sister Sarafina (more about her another time. I canât decide if I like her enough to talk about her). I liked her at the shelter, but then SHE CAME HOME with us! In MY area (EVERYWHERE- including rooms I have never been in belong to me!). I am making it very difficult for mom to bond us. I enjoy making mom frustrated. Then I get to stomp at her.



_My first meeting, at the shelter, with my new sister Sarafina_ 



Ohhh speaking of which- my FAVORITE trick? Letting mom know it is UNACCEPTABLE to sleep in on weekends. I do this (take notes now), by lifting up the cold tile mommy provides me (in my mansion) and SLAMMING it down. Over. And Over. And Over. Again. Works every time!!!

Whatâs that you say? A mansion? Ohhhhh yes. I am a king. Mom made dad (more on him later) build it one very hot July day. I thanked him by biting him in the butt.





_My mansion. Don't worry about the cords. I try to eat them, but mom has them covered by plexiglass. (I'll find a way...)_

Well, mom says I have to stop now and tomorrow you will get to meet another one of my siblings. (I know you donât really care about anyone besides meâ¦but we have to humor mom, ok?). 

One last thing- that picture everyone is asking about? Mom MAKES us get these glamour shots once every three months. She says it supports the other homeless bunnies. Itâs annoying. They clean my ears and cut my nails ahead of time too!!!

Well, hasta la vista! Feel free to ask me any questions you may have. I will try to sneak in an answer before you meet my (less amazing) siblings.


----------



## bellapsyd (Jun 25, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> I'm already in love...:inlove:x 5!
> 
> Change that background and do our National Bunnies 4th of July Contest, yours would be so great!inkbouce:
> 
> ...


I wish I knew HOW to change the background! I would!!!


----------



## BSAR (Jun 25, 2008)

I loveyour rabbits! They are so cute! Can't waiit to here about the rest of tthem and see more pics! You are very good at taking pics by the way!


----------



## bellapsyd (Jun 25, 2008)

^ thanks!! some of those are professionals though!


----------



## Alexah (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm addicted to your blog and your bunnies. OMG! You are so funny. Umm...I mean Chester is SO funny. Man, I hope he didn't catch my mistake.

I can't wait to see and here more about your bunnies! They're all so cute!

Oh, and by the way, I have a Chester too.

I need to hide now since I may have offended the King:baghead.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Jun 25, 2008)

:wave:Chester! You are awfully handsome King Chester. :big kiss:Glad to meet you. Can't wait to meet the rest of your clan.


----------



## bellapsyd (Jun 25, 2008)

Alexah- you're forgiven- but you're skating on thin ice for that one! Mom is NOT funny. Only I am. It's a quality trait that really, no one but myself posses in MY clan.

Thumpers_Mom and everyone else- thanks for the warm welcome! Wish I could be back tonight, but unfortunately, moom is trying to teach me something she calls "the concept of sharing" and is letting Sarafina speak tonight. I know you'll all miss me, but don't worry. I'm always here for questions!


----------



## Alexah (Jun 25, 2008)

*shakin' in my boots*

Oh no, Chester the King realized my mistake. Thank goodness he's forgiven me. I MUST be very careful from now on.

:bow<-- I bow down to you, Chester. And I kiss your feet...um...paws. :lookaroundI think I'm okay now. Whew!


----------



## bellapsyd (Jun 25, 2008)

*Post #2*

Hi every bunny! My name is Sarafina! Iâm the newest edition to the clan!




_I get dirty a lot!
_


I guess the first thing you should know about me is that mom says I am a unique beauty. She says I am adorable because I have little pink ears and nose. My eyes are a baby blue color and I am snow white. 






_This is a better picture so you can see my pretty eyes. They don't usually turn out right in pictures._

Iâm a little girlâ¦.smaller than Chester. Iâm like an angel (Seraphim is a type of Arc Angel. Specifically the highest rank)- thatâs why mom named me Sarafina (she Italianized it). 

Mom was told that I was dropped off at animal control by my original family. They loved me, but I guess I didnât get along well with children under 10. They also bred me twice! Mom wasnât happy about that. Anyways, early November was when I came home with mom and Chester. I wasnât at the shelter very long at all!









Anyways, when I met Chester it was love at first sight! He is SO dreamy! 








He was sad and needed some love because his birth brother, Frankie, had just passed. I thought we were getting along (I was grooming him), but he took advantage of that situation! He never groomed me back! After awhile I got SICK of it and stopped grooming him. You know what he did? He BIT me to remind me to groom! I am NOT that type of wife! I give, but I expect to receive as well! Hmph.









Let me tell you something while Chester is not lookingâ¦.he groomed me last night- ALL night through the bars when he was outâ¦..mom is hoping there is still a chance for us to bond!






Iâm very delicate and sweet. Iâm beginning to come out of my shell and trust the new people I live with more. I absolutely LOVE my side of the mansion (itâs all pink and pretty). 






_My side of the mansion_

I enjoy jumping on momâs bed and bunching up and then smoothing her blankets. It really bothers me how she makes her bed. I figure that since we are going to live together forever I should TRY to help her clean. Unfortunately she always ruins my hard work. ::Sigh:: Sheâll learn.

Well, itâs my turn to run out and play! Iâll be back!!

Xoxo
-Sarafina.


----------



## BSAR (Jun 25, 2008)

Sarafina is a doll!!! 

Where do you go to get pro pics done? Does it cost a lot? I know someone who could do it for me possibly. I probably just wouldn't be able to afford it.....


----------



## bellapsyd (Jun 25, 2008)

^ the shelter I have adopted from does a "Spa Day" and glamour shots are part of it. Usually costs $30


----------



## BSAR (Jun 26, 2008)

Ohh that is so cool. Not bad price either. I wonder if a shelter near me does that, probably not. OH well!

More stories and pics please!! :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 29, 2008)

WOW! I love your blog! And your bunnies are SOOOO cute!!

King Chester, oh how I bow to you! But I think you should be nicer to Princess Sarafina... she did call you 'dreamy' after all, and she really does seem to love you! 

Can't wait for the next instalment.... More pics please!! :biggrin2:

Jen xx


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 1, 2008)

:inlove: Love them all!


----------



## bellapsyd (Jul 2, 2008)

*Post #3*

Lexi here. 









First things first. Chester is NOT King. I am. Well, Iâm QUEEN. Unfortunately since we are both Alpha Rabbits we have the house split. Literally. I am Queen of the lower levels and Chester is King of the uppers.






Anyways, I was adopted after ^Chocolate^ passed in 2005. I was found outside. I cam right up to a little boy because I needed help so badly. My leg was broken! I had been at the shelter for awhile because I was so âplainâ looking. I look like an outdoor bunny. Clearly they donât know what they were talking aboutâ¦I have this beautiful and AMAZING pattern all over my back!








I ruled the roost for the longest timeâ¦the shelter told mom that they tried to bond me but I wouldnât bond with anybunny. Wellâ¦.that was until the day Raffie came for âsummer break.â Thatâs an entirely different story though. Suffice to sayâ¦.heâs my love now (but he follows me around a little too much!)







My house is the best. Itâs all pink (yup- Raffie lives there tooâ¦.but really, it doesnât matter what he thinks. He worships me).







Please enjoy my picturesâ¦.::THUMP:: (I enjoy the sound of my feet).


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 2, 2008)

Great pics, all of them! I especially love this one, as a Christmas Pic!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 2, 2008)

I definately DO enjoy your pictures, Lexi! You are one pretty bunny! Raffie is pretty cute too! 
:inlove:

Jen xx


----------



## cheryl (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh my goodness...what gorgeous bunnies....and such bootiful picture's 

~Cheryl


----------



## Becca (Jul 2, 2008)

*trailsend wrote: *


> Cute! How on earth did you get them all to sit still? LOL.



Hmm exatcly what I was thinking - gorgeous bunnies :shock:


----------



## BSAR (Jul 3, 2008)

Lexi is so cute! I love that picture of her next to Raffie!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 18, 2008)

I love Sarafina's beautiful blue eyes! What shelter in Chicagoland do you volunteer at? I adopted my Tony from Heartland Animal Shelter in Northbrook, IL. Also, you said the professional pictures are taken to raise money for homeless bunnies. How is that? Does your shelter sell pics as cards or a calendar or something?

Your bunnes are all very beautiful!!


----------



## Dublinperky (Jul 18, 2008)

Ohhhhhh! They are all so precious! I am in love with Chester!!!!!! He is so cute!!!!


----------



## BSAR (Aug 14, 2008)

We need more pics!!


----------

